# Feathers...



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

How long do feathers usually take to grow back in normally, From like completly bald?

Feet? 
Head?
Wing?
Tail?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

On a healthy bird, you'll see new growth within a week. Maybe another week or two to completely grow out and desheath.


----------

